# Chipex - does it work?



## Santaslonecruze (Feb 11, 2013)

Has anyone used chipex (successfully) to remove stone chips?


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Don't waste your cash. I got one to trial and its a bit meh. Looks good on their videos but it is far from easy


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

I found it did reasonably well to camouflage rash on the lower bumper that wasn't close to eye level. 

Sadly on chips on the bonnet it's no miracle cure for stone chips. They aren't going to blend in perfect with the method used.


----------



## shakey85 (Aug 20, 2013)

Used it before. Doesn't remove completely in my experience unless you want to layer several times which will take hours per chip. With a single layer application it masks the chips and does it very well. From standing distance you can't see them. 

If you only have a few its good. If its peppered and you dont mind them masked its good. If its peppered and you want them gone completely then I would say a respray is better.


----------



## Walesy. (Oct 1, 2009)

I used it on my BMW, it worked well but it took a couple of days of building up and blending. Did a better job than the dealership did.


----------



## Walesy. (Oct 1, 2009)

Must have deleted the pictures, I cant find them anywhere

FOUND THEM


----------



## richtea78 (Apr 16, 2011)

I've found it does work but it's not as simple as they make out. Takes a lot longer to get a good result. Also the quantities are a bit odd. I've got a lot of paint left but none of the other bits


----------



## Walesy. (Oct 1, 2009)

richtea78 said:


> I've found it does work but it's not as simple as they make out. Takes a lot longer to get a good result. Also the quantities are a bit odd. I've got a lot of paint left but none of the other bits


yeah this is what I found, the blending solution, which is just thinners I believe is nearly gone.


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Walesy. said:


> yeah this is what I found, the blending solution, which is just thinners I believe is nearly gone.


Wished I'd known earlier as I binned a bottle and half the other week


----------



## shakey85 (Aug 20, 2013)

Walesy. said:


> yeah this is what I found, the blending solution, which is just thinners I believe is nearly gone.


+1. I still have loads of paint left.


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

This is quite an impressive result from another site I'm on.
By the looks of it, if applied correctly and with patience then it's quite a cheap remedy.
http://www.totalmini.com/forum/46-exterior/4504-answer-all-our-jcw-bumper-stone-chip-problems.html


----------



## rhyst (Feb 17, 2013)

Ive got a kit not great really


----------



## Crafoo (Oct 27, 2013)

I've used it on my old car and with patience and persistence I think it does a very good job, far better than the pathetic touch up sticks you get from the dealers that's for sure.

I had a few stone chips on the bonnet and after I'd finished I struggled to locate them when I was stood over the bonnet.


----------



## skiri (May 20, 2013)

I have tried to fix stone chips on my car with Chipex + instructions/technique they recommend. Results was not just good as I was hoping. And the touch up paint have wear off now. So im not sure is the durability really so bad, or did I just took something wrong.

I'm thinking to give a second change for Chipex's paint, because the colour match was good with Chipex touch-up paint. But now I'm going to use this technique I found from YouTube


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

I found it quite difficult to use and the results don't look anywhere near as good as the pics and videos they have on their site


----------

